# Free shipping on Hawk pads for 1 wk only @ PFYC.com (lowest prices)



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Get free shipping in the contiguous 48 states for a limited time with our special promo code*

Use promo code

FS033010

which expires on 3/30/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!) and receive free shipping on your item (sorry, this offer is not available for Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, or Canada).

Please click below to go to the "Suspension and Brakes" category of the store in which you'll find all of our Hawk pads listed:

----------------

*Suspension and Brakes - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO*


----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

